# cyst neck



## Ms.M (May 10, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone know how to code cyst on the neck. I was thinking the icd 9 is 784.2? I just want to know if this is correct?

thank you,


----------



## jgf-CPC (May 10, 2010)

Does it say what kind of cyst it is? This may change the Dx.


----------



## Ms.M (May 11, 2010)

Hi Jackie,

This is just what it says on the report;

Ultrasound of the supraclavicular midline region

Indication: "Cyst on neck"
Multiple real-time scans through the area just below the tracheostomy
show no evidence of a cyst. The appearance is compatible with air. No
evidence of abnormal fluid collection is identified.

Review of the CT scan of April 13, 2010, shows a pocket of air in the
anterior subcutaneous tissues immediately inferior to the tracheostomy
entrance.

Midline subcutaneous pocket of air immediately beneath the
tracheostomy site. The etiology of this is uncertain but it does not
appear to represent an abscess in view of the clinical findings

thank you


----------



## rachell1976 (May 11, 2010)

I probablly wouldn't use a cyst for the DX.

I would probablly go with the abnormal findings code.
793.99 Other nonspecific abnormal findings on radiological and other examinations of body structure.


----------



## harshila (May 12, 2010)

i would use the same code for 793.99.


----------

